# need help



## XClusive-A6 (Jan 3, 2006)

what oil do you guys recomend? i put 10-30 but don't know if to go to full synethic? and what brand?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: need help (XClusive-A6)*

what engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2005)

In 99 wasnt the 2.8 the only engine offered?


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

2.8 was the only engine offered in 99.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (MpowerS14)*

yep, you guys are right.. i didnt look at his info panel to see the year. 
2.8 it is .. 
i'd recommend Elf Excellium 5W-40


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

which elf excellium DID 5w-40, elf excellium LDX 5w-40 or elf excellium XLL 5w-40??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (MpowerS14)*

LDX is the only VAG approved Elf oil.


----------



## XClusive-A6 (Jan 3, 2006)

where would i go about getting this oil? cause i put castro 10-30


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: need help (XClusive-A6)*

Mobil 1
No question.


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: need help (bravocharlie)*

Audi has a list of "approved" oils, but they recommend Castrol. 
If you have used conventional oils for thousands and thousands of miles its best not to switch to synthetic oils. Long story short , they can break loose build up in the engine and block passage ways or even the pick-up and cause engine damage. Also, synthetic oils are thinner so if there were any leaks or places it was starting to seap that could become a problem.


----------

